# Zelnorm Helped My IBS-C



## GailSusan (Dec 23, 2000)

Zelnorm has been a lifesaver for me. I was completely housebound, living like an invalid, until I was able to obtain the drug. I have found that I can't take the full 12 mg a day dose. If I take the full dose I get constipated and bloated -- basically all my IBS symptoms return. My regime is to take 3 mg of Zelnorm first thing in the morning with two hot cups of coffee. Within half an hour I have to go to the bathroom. Depending upon the diet I am on, I'll either have firm, soft, or loose bowels (South Beach & Atkins Diets - firm). Then I'm good to go for the rest of the day. I still have some bloating in the AM, but it usually goes away by noon. I don't have gas any more unless I eat something really bad (tons of dairy or greasy foods). I had to experiment with the dosage of Zelnorm to find what was right for me (2 mg is too little -- nothing happens, 4 mg is too much). I also found that I cannot take Zelnorm at night before I go to bed, only once a day in the AM.I hope this helps someone.


----------

